# VFS PR status: Application for <Name> SO has been Completed and Biometric Completed



## zxcom (Sep 14, 2012)

*VFS PR status: Application for <Name> SO has been Completed and Biometric Completed*

Hi dear,

I submitted my PR application in VFS on 22nd of September, and in these days, when I query my application status on VFS website, it always show:

*Application for <My Name> SO has been Completed and Biometric Completed on 9/23/2014 12:26:31 PM.*

Do anyone know the exact meaning for the statement above? 

My application is still in VFS or already sent to home affairs?

Thank you.


----------

